# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Krijimi i një DVD-je nga video me formate të ndryshme

## Darius

Ky eshte nje tutorial i thjeshte sesi mund te konvertosh ne DVD nje ose disa movie files te cdo formati mpeg, wmv, avi, xvid, divx etj duke perdorur Nero. Duke qene se ne cdo shkrim nuk lejohen me shume se tre foto do me duhet ta bej me pjese. Nero si software e ka superuar nevojen per te patur domosdoshmerisht nje file ne vob dhe tani e ben konvertimin direkt nese ke plugins te nevojshem.

Une personalisht perdor Nero 7 ne versionin e tij te plote por mund te perdoret edhe Nero 6.6 me kusht qe te keni nje codex per mpeg4 qe cuditerisht kompania e ka bllokuar per versionin 6.6. Nese mungon ky codex perseri mund te konvertohet cdo format vetem se do nuk do jete i pranueshem nga cdo lloj dvd player.

Mbasi keni hapur Nero (zgjidhni Nero StartSmart) kini parasysh qe te zgjidhni opsionin per dvd ne pjesen  e siperme. Ndersa anash ne krahun e majte aty ku ju kerkon ku ju jep mundesine te zgjidhni nero ose nero vision une personalisht perdor te dyten, pra nero vision. Me pas ndiqni kursorin e mousit dhe klikoni aty ku thote *Make your own DVD video*




Mbasi keni klikuar aty do ju dali nje tjeter dritare ku do ju jepet mundesia te shtoni file qe doni 





Ne momentin qe klikoni tek add video file, do dali nje tjeter dritare nga ku mund te zgjidhni vendin ku keni te ruajtur file tuaj dhe qe selektohet normalisht si cdo file tjeter qe shtoni neper aplikime te ndryshme. Pra parimi eshte i njejte.

----------


## Darius

Pra mbasi keni caktuar se ke file doni te konvertoni ne formatin DVD klikoni aty ku thote open (sic eshte ne fund te fotos numer 3 ne shkrimin paraprak) dhe automatikisht file kalon ne Nero dhe mbas nje intervali kohor shume te shkurter (gje qe varet dhe nga shpejtesia e kompjuterit tuaj) file kalon per procesim ne Nero dhe do dali ne nje menyre te tille sic shikohet ne kete foto:




Mjafton te klikoni next dhe ndiqni hapat e metejshme qe skane te bejne me me anen teknike te konvertimit por vetem me ate vizuale sic eshte perpunimi i menuve, titujve apo ngjyres ne background. Keto jane gjera thjesht per qejf dhe per te bere nje dvd me shume terheqese por jo se kane rendesi. Hapi kryesor ishte vetem ai qe sapo shpjegova.

Mund te ndodhi qe file qe ju doni te konvertoni mund te jete me e madhe se 4.7 gb qe eshte madhesia normale e nje dvd 5 sic quhet ndryshe. Ne nje rast te tille ajo qe duhet te beni eshte qe ne hapin e fundit perpara se te klikoni burn per te bere filen dvd mund te zgjidhni mundesine per ta bere burn direkt ne dvd ose ne hard drive. Ne nje rast kur madhesia e file e kalon 4.7 gb atehere mundesia e vetme eshte ajo qe te zgjidhni opsionin hard drive




Po si mund te zgjidhet ky problem pasi edhe kur kjo file te hidhet ne hard drive perseri lind pyetja sdo jemi ne gjendje ta hedhim ne nje dvd normale? Kete do e shpjegoj ne hapin e meposhtem sepse lidhet dhe me nje aplikim tjeter.

Ndodh qe duam te bashkojme disa move files ne nje cd. Menyra e mesiperme na e lejon kete gje. Pra sic vepruam me nje file kur i bem add, ne mbarim te njeres mund te vazhdojme te shtojme edhe file te tjera ne te njejten menyre dhe hapat qe ndiqen jane te njejta.

Ne rast se duam qe te kemi nje pune me te paster atehere nero na e jep kete mundesi duke perdorur nje tjeter menyre sic tregohet ne foton e meposhtme:

----------


## Darius

Ne kete moment duhet te shpjegoj sesi mund te realizohet kjo sepse ne ndryshim nga menyra e pare, kjo e dyta nuk trajton file te formateve qe trajtonte varianti i pare. Menyra e vetme qe ne mund te shtojme file me kete aplikim eshte qe ato te jene te pergatitura si video_ts dhe kjo ndodh kur zgjedhim opsionin burn to hard drive. Pra ne rastin kur permenda madhesine e nje file qe i kalonte 4.7 gb, ajo del ne formatin video_ts. Kjo do te thote qe nese duam te bashkojme disa file dvd bashke, atehere ato duhet te behen burn ne menyre individuale ne hard drive dhe me pas te zgjidhen nje e nje dhe te shtohen ne aplikim. Ne foton me poshte eshte folderi vido_ts qe me doli ne desktop ku e kisha ruajtur mbas konvertimit te nje movie file



Menyra sesi e shtojme kete ose keto file eshte e njejta. Ne foton e meposhtme tregohet se ku ndodhet kjo file (ne rastin tim ne desktop) dhe si zgjidhet 



Me pas filet shtohen automatikisht si ne rastet e mesiperme. Ne shembullin qe une jap ne foton e mesiperme nese e shikoni me vemendje pjesen e siperme te fotos dallohet folderi video_ts sepse brenda nje folderi une kisha disa file te ndryshme. Por ne rastin tuaj me menyren qe une ju shpjegova me siper, folderat sdo hapen por do kalojne tek nero automatikisht mbasi i klikoni.

----------


## Darius

Mbasi i keni bere add cdo file qe donit dhe e kaloni tek hapi tjeter qe pason, vete programi kryen nje proces qe quhet recode, pra perpunon perseri video file duke e bashkuar ate dhe zhdukur cdo boshllik apo menu qe ka midis njera tjetres.



Zakonisht file te tilla, pra me recode ose kur i bashkoni me kete menyre jane te medhaja dhe e kalojne ne 99 % te rasteve madhesine e nje dvd normale 4.7 gb. Rruga e vetme eshte ti  beni burn atyre ne hard drive. Po te shikoni ne foto aty ku ndodhet kursori ka nje vend qe thote fit to dvd 4.7 gb. Mos harroni qe nese file qe ju po pergatisni e kalon kete madhesi, nese klikoni aty ku po them mund te ndryshoni madhesine dhe ta beni sipas deshires tuaj. Kjo ju lejon qe ta beni burn ne hard drive tuaj pa problem. Ne rast te kundert nese harroni dhe lini opsionin me 4.7 gb programi do refuzoje te beje dvd file.



Ne momentin qe puna ka mbaruar dhe eshte kryer transferimi dhe ndryshimi i formatit, pra file eshte e pergatitur si dvd por ne vend te jete bere burn ne dvd cd, ndodhet ne hard drive tone, ketu na lind nevoja e perdorimit te nje tjeter programi shume te vogel qe ndodhet free ne internet dhe qe eshte shume efikas.

----------


## Darius

Ky program quhet dvd shrink dhe aftesia e tij eshte qe zvogelon dvd file apo osi ta thuash ne menyre figurative i "rrudh" ato dhe i ben te pershtatshme dhe ne ate madhesi qe te hidhen ne nje dvd-5 ose 4.7 gb. E kam provuar gjithmone dhe ska ndikuar fare ne cilesine apo menyren sesi dvd ishte pergatitur. 



Mbasi keni klikuar aty ku ju tregohet me kursor do ju hapet nje dritare nga ato qe hapen normalisht ne raste kur kerkohen te ekzekutohen aplikime te kesaj natyre.
Ju keshilloj qe ti ruani gjithmone file qe pergatistni ne hard drive ne vende ku e keni te kollajshem aksesin. Une personalisht zgjedh gjithmone desktop. Ne momentin qe hapet dritarja pothuajse ne te gjitha rastet automatikisht programi e gjen vete se ku ndodhet dvd file ose folderi video_ts qe folem me siper.



Mbasi keni klikuar dhe keni shtuar kete file ne program, hapi tjeter qe duhet te beni eshte te klikoni tek butoni qe thote backup sic tregohet ne foton e meposhtme

----------


## Darius

Ky proces eshte relativisht i shkurter (gjithmone ne varesi te shpjetesise se kompjuterit tuaj) dhe perpara se kjo file te "rrudhet" ose zvogelohet nga programi ju kerkohet menyra sesi doni ta ktheni. Une vete kam zgjedhur variantin Iso sepse me kete program kur mbaron file, e kam programuar qe ne menyre automatike te therrasi nje program per burn qe me pelqen per kohen e shkurter dhe efikasitetin qe ka. Ju sjeni te detyruar ta beni kete gje.



Sic shikohet ne fund te fotos ka nje katror te klikuar nga une qe aktivizon opisonin e perdorimit te nje tjeter programi per burn qe quhet dvd decrypter por ajo eshte gje fare e thjeshte per tu ndryshuar ne preferencat e programit. Mjafton te lini te klikuar mundesine ku ju thote te perdorni nero si burninig software dhe automatikisht kur programi mbaron se perpunuari file, therret nero dhe fillon hedhjen ne cd ne menyre automatike. Sic tregohet ne foton e meposhtme



Po ashtu ky program, pra dvd shrink ju jep dhe nje mundesi tjeter qe e kam konsideruar shume te favorshme. Ju lejon qe te eleminoni codet rajonale per dvd te ndryshme. Duhet te dini qe pervec formateve te njohura PAL dhe NTSC shume dvd vijne ose krijohen me nje kod te caktuar rajonal. Perdorimi i nje opsioni ne kete program e shmang kete gje dhe krijon nje dvd pa kod ose te pershtatshme per tu perdorur ne cdo vend.




Shpreso qe ky minitutorial te jete i kuptueshem dhe nje ndihme per te gjithe ata qe kane nevoje te bejne konvertime ne dvd. Nese ka ndodnje gje te pakuptueshme ne ate qe kam shkruar ose do lindi nevoje per shpjegime te tjera dhe me foto, mund te shkruhet ketu dhe do perpiqem te sqaroj ose informoj me mire here tjeter.

----------

